

Ask HN: How does Saved stories feature work? - babuskov

I see &quot;saved stories&quot; link on my profile and when I click it, the stuff it shows seems really random.<p>Can anyone explain how this works?
======
Red_Tarsius
It lists the links and comments you upvoted.

------
pavlov
I think it simply shows all posts on which you have commented...? Not sure
though.

